

President John F Kennedy Secret Society Speech - urza
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhZk8ronces

======
cies
wow! very interesting in the light of the current US's reaction on wikileaks.

~~~
urza
Exactly. I see WikiLeaks as test of free speech. Test at which US is failing..

